# Is an auto carwash out of the question??



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

surfcitydude said:


> You're ordering a BLACK car and don't have time to wash it? DUH??? Just take a scowering pad to it as soon as you get it and the subsequent damage won't hardly be noticeable.


That's one of the main reasons I didn't get a black car. I think they look sexy when they are all clean and polished, but I don't think I have the time to invest to keep them that way. Unless I got the unlimited monthly wash package at Mike's Carwash for $70/month. Although then I'd likely get Mike's installed swirls package too for free.


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

bimmerFUD said:


> :yikes: Seriously? That etches glass.


I have used it extensively in the pharmaceutical industry and if your skin comes in contact with hydrofluoric acid, it cannot be neutralized and only stops reacting with you body when it reaches your bones. No Kidding!


----------



## bimmerFUD (Dec 19, 2006)

Where I used to work we had rocket engine test beds that during Apollo, were used to test H (fuel) + F (oxidizer) engines. All the glass viewports were heavily etched. H + F makes a better rocket fuel than H + O, but for some reason they chose to have H20 come out the nozzle instead of HF


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

I use a local car wash, $30/month for unlimited washes ($30 is for the best wash, which is normally $13/each wash).

I know it swirls up the paint a bit, but I only use this wash in the winter. My car sees the wash sometime on a daily basis depending on how salty the roads are. The plus, always stays clean, salt doesn't stay on the car for more than 12-24 hours, and less dirt and salt build up. The negatives are obviously the swirling in the paint. It's honestly not THAT bad, even with the soft jet black finish. 

I simply compound the paint for a few hrs once spring hits, and its hand washing through summer. I use a very strong wax/sealant that lasts all winter, even with the harsh soaps at the automatic wash.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, $30 for unlimited washes/month is very cheap. The Mike's Car Wash here charges $50-60/month for unlimited washes! If I could split this between my 2 cars it wouldn't bad, but its limited to one car. Its probably useful if you're in a position where you car's appearance is somewhat important, like a real estate agent for example. Or a door-to-door BMW salesman.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Snareman said:


> Wow, $30 for unlimited washes/month is very cheap. The Mike's Car Wash here charges $50-60/month for unlimited washes! If I could split this between my 2 cars it wouldn't bad, but its limited to one car. Its probably useful if you're in a position where you car's appearance is somewhat important, like a real estate agent for example. Or a door-to-door BMW salesman.


Or if you want to have the nicest black car on the road. 

But yes, the $30/month is a hell of a deal, considering each wash is normally $13. I think the most I used it in a month was probably 22/30 days. So, $286 worth of washes for only $30, I think I saved some money.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BlueC said:


> So, $286 worth of washes for only $30, I think I saved some money.


No kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

for those of us in the North (Michigan here) there is no option to handwash your car.

That is simply ridiculous. Even if you got a heated line to hook your hose up to, you still can't flush the undercarriage. Moreover, you can't exactly stand in 10 degree weather and wash your car outside...

I use a touchless in the winter, I think that is the lesser of all evils in this situation.


----------



## BruceOmega (Apr 29, 2005)

I recently took delivery of a 535Xi. This past Sunday, I ran into a surprise when I tired to take it to the local car wash where I had been taking my '06 330Xi.

The carwash attendant showed me a written notice that said they cannot wash 2006 and 2007 BMW 5 series cars with X-Drive. I have no idea if the fact that mine is a 2008 makes any difference. I don't have the exact wording, but it said something to the effect that there is an issue between the suspension / drivetrain in the AWD 5s and the mechanism that pulls the cars through the car wash.

Has anyone else ever run into this?

Does anyone happen to have a recommendation for a carwash in the Northern Virginia area that can wash a 535Xi?

Related question, does any one have a recommendation for a detailer in the Northern Virginia area?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## dmdfairfax (Jun 21, 2007)

Bruce,

I just aquired my 07 335i. You mentioned you have a carwash for your 06? Would you give me the name and location? I don't have time to wash my car by hand and would appreciate a recommendation for place that won't wreck my wheels or tires. I live in Vienna (Fairfax area).

Thank you!


----------



## BruceOmega (Apr 29, 2005)

dmdfairfax said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I just aquired my 07 335i. You mentioned you have a carwash for your 06? Would you give me the name and location? I don't have time to wash my car by hand and would appreciate a recommendation for place that won't wreck my wheels or tires. I live in Vienna (Fairfax area).
> 
> Thank you!


I used Mr. Wash, http://www.mrwash.com/index.html, Mt. Vernon Ave location. My wife still takes her X3 there. Their web site shows a location in Vienna.

I'm in the same boat in not always having the time, or energy, to wash my car by hand.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## BruceOmega (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a 5 series X-drive in the Northern Virginia area who uses a full service car wash?

If so, would you mind providing the name and location please.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## BMW 330ci (Jul 1, 2007)

BruceOmega said:


> Does anyone have a 5 series X-drive in the Northern Virginia area who uses a full service car wash?
> 
> If so, would you mind providing the name and location please.
> 
> ...


I have not used them yet but I heard they are good, they come to your house or office and do a hand wash for $25 and full detail for $175

www.discountmobiledetailing.com


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Related question, does any one have a recommendation for a detailer in the Northern Virginia area?

Thanks
Bruce[/QUOTE]

*From the Professional Detailer's Directory-*
VA - Brad - 571-233-7984 - [email protected]


----------



## BruceOmega (Apr 29, 2005)

BMW 330ci, TOGWT,

Thank you for the referrals. My first priority was to find a full service car wash that can handle my 535Xi, and I found one this past Saturday.

I first called and talked with the manager, who assured me the x-Drive in the 5 series would not be a problem. I then went to this new car wash, and the manager personally checked my car as it entered to make sure there was not a problem. Car came out the other end okay, and I feel they do a better job than the previous car wash I had been using, the one that says they cannot wash the AWD 5 series.

The manager at my new found car wash does not know why the previous car wash says 5 series Xi's cannot be washed.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## xxpanipuri (Dec 17, 2006)

if u have a water softener at your house u can hook up a 200 dollar electric 1800 psi pressure washer to it and pressure wash your car. it would only take about 15-20 mins. and u can spray the soap on it let it foam and sit for a bit and then rinse it...and since you're using soft water you can let it dry itself and you won't see any spots.


----------

